
Which Burger Chains Dominate the U.S. Landscape? - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/1567356/infographic-of-the-day-what-fast-food-chains-dominate-the-us
======
DanielStraight
Original: [http://www.weathersealed.com/2010/02/23/a-disturbance-in-
the...](http://www.weathersealed.com/2010/02/23/a-disturbance-in-the-force/)

